# Direct 3d init failure



## nosebleed_uk (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an ATI X1800XT PCI-E and ive been having trouble ever since i bought it. I can't play a game for more than 30 minutes without the VPU recover appearing and an error message. I tried disabling this and it just crashed my pc instead. So i thought id download ATITOOL and try underclocking the card slightly to see if it helped. This is where it gets weird & more serious a problem.. I installed ATITOOL and didn't even change any settings and pressed the check for artifacts button to see what happened and i got the message "Direct3D init failure". Now i can't run The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion as it says "Failed to initiate render". Another game i play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory still works but that runs on Open GL. 

I unistalled all ATI software & drivers from my pc & reinstalled but i'm still getting the same problem.  

Any help / information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

make sure you have the latest cat. what psu do you have? board? etc..? try updateing directx.


----------



## nosebleed_uk (Sep 28, 2006)

System Manufacturer: K8n62
System Model: K8NF4G-SATA2
Default BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3400+ MMX 3DNOW ~ 2.2GHZ
2048MB Ram
DirectX 9.0c

PSU is 550W thats all i know without taking the side off my pc which i will do later & post the make on later.

I installed the latest driver & that didnt help i also tried 6.8 & 6.7


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

try doing a bios update on the mobo. also make sure you are using cat6.9. psu is ok, but can be low on amps. also in you bios has a option on agp voltage....try bumping it up 0.5v more.


----------



## nosebleed_uk (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry to be a fool but how would i do that?


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

goto asrock's website for more info no bios flashing. as for getting into bios, usually you hit the 'del' key when your unit first turns on.


----------



## nosebleed_uk (Sep 29, 2006)

okay i had no luck with the bios, i formatted my pc & reinstalled windows so now Direct3d is working!!! woohoo!! I haven't tested any games yet to see if the card still crashes which imsure it will! Thanks for your help, wil let you know when the card crashes.. lol


----------



## nosebleed_uk (Oct 2, 2006)

Well I've tried playing the Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion to no avail, the card crashed 3 times before i even managed to select my charecter before eventually freezing my pc after the fourth time. Does anyone else have problems like this? Frustrating as I can't play any games with this new card that i couldn't play with the onboard card i was using and the onboard card never crashed! It seems i have paid a lot of money for no reason and its causing me a lot of hassle. Any help? Thanks


----------



## nosebleed_uk (Oct 5, 2006)

hello? Help pleeaaase


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 6, 2006)

nosebleed_uk said:


> hello? Help pleeaaase


Sorry, can't help.  I play Civilization 4.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Toodyhunt (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ppleeeeassse Help!*

Here is a link that might help you. I havent tried it yet either. I am having the same problem. So I am hoping that I wont mess up my machine.

http://www.fix-pc-errors.com/new.htm


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like the card maybe overheating...turn the GPU fan upto 100% with atitool and see if you still have an issue.


----------



## Hawk1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why are we updating a year old thread?


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Why are we updating a year old thread?



lol..didnt even notice that...good catch


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2007)

had the same problem with a x1800gto
a million format fixed it


----------

